# Wife read a hot book and then jumped me



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

My wife has one of those ereaders. They offer free books. She read one that had a three on one, got all horned up and jumped me. 

I asked her what was up and she told me about the book. She gave it to her friend and she got all fired up as well with her husband. 

She and my daughter are on a trip but when she gets back I am going to read it to see what the fuss is about.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Well I hope you will post the name of the book soon


----------



## WEBELONG2GETHER (Jan 22, 2012)

Thound said:


> Well I hope you will post the name of the book soon


I hope it is not 50 shades of gray. yawn


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Great. Another porn thread. Prepare to have your wife tried, convicted, and sentenced to hard labor to overcome her addiction.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

NoIssues said:


> My wife has one of those ereaders. They offer free books. She read one that had a three on one, got all horned up and jumped me.
> 
> I asked her what was p and shetold me about the book. She gave it to her friend and she got all fired up as well with her husband.
> 
> She and my daughter are on a trip but when she gets back I am going to read it to see what the fuss is about.


What you mean she was using you as an outlet for her porn habit?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Cletus said:


> Great. Another porn thread. Prepare to have your wife tried, convicted, and sentenced to hard labor to overcome her addiction.


What? No whips and chains? Errrrr...was that in the book? :scratchhead:


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Cletus said:


> Great. Another porn thread. Prepare to have your wife tried, convicted, and sentenced to hard labor to overcome her addiction.


^^^:rofl:

Man I just laughed till my jaw hurt!


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

WEBELONG2GETHER said:


> I hope it is not 50 shades of gray. yawn


And what if it was? I don't think he's yawning but pretty happy about it. What difference does it make what book she's reading? If it turns her on and has re-ignited their sex life, then it's all good.


----------



## Malcolm38 (Dec 25, 2012)

Cletus said:


> Great. Another porn thread. Prepare to have your wife tried, convicted, and sentenced to hard labor to overcome her addiction.


That is only for video porn that men disgustingly watch and for which they should be arrested and forced to watch the Oprah Winfrey Channel. 

Porn via novel is classy and shouldn't be questioned!


----------



## WEBELONG2GETHER (Jan 22, 2012)

IsGirl3 said:


> And what if it was? I don't think he's yawning but pretty happy about it. What difference does it make what book she's reading? If it turns her on and has re-ignited their sex life, then it's all good.


No intent to say anything bad about his wife. I was speaking of the book only. 

I read the book and just do not understand all the hype around it. The things they did are thing I would do on a Sunday afternoon. 

It was just boring to me. I did like the fact that her lover funded everything... her wardrobe, workouts, food she should eat, travel..now that some exciting sh!!t


----------

